# North Beach Campground In St. Augustine



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Anyone ever been here? Their rates page is dated 2005. They are a lot cheaper than the KOA in the area and I was wondering if it's just outdated rates or is there something else.


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

Havent been there but, just got back from Hanna park up the beach in Jacksonville. Very nice under big oaks and on the beach. Worth looking at if you dont have to stay in St Augustine. If you do stay in St Aug, do the midnite haunted tour in the old town. Lawton


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

76 cougar said:


> Havent been there but, just got back from Hanna park up the beach in Jacksonville. Very nice under big oaks and on the beach. Worth looking at if you dont have to stay in St Augustine. If you do stay in St Aug, do the midnite haunted tour in the old town. Lawton


I have driven by it. its soso. check this out.
much better. if you are going , let me know i will give you the best places to go/eat/play


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Yes, we have been there; it is in a nice location but not my favorite Jacksonville area CG. I think we had site number 1 which was a great site. The ocean is just across a 2-lane highway (A1A) use caution when crossing. North beach is very close to Vilano beach (which you can drive on -- a very beautiful place). And I will give you a locals only secret, there is a restaraunt called Caps Seafood that is THE perfect Florida relaxation spot (within a mile of North beach) . There is also a nice pool and a smaller heated pool.

I would also recommend Hanna Park, (a Jacksonville city park) or Anastasia state park, or Fort Clinch state park (this is in Fernandina which is about 40 miles north of St Aug--First Saturday of the month they fire the cannons at the fort and have simulated battles), if you dry camp Huegenot park backs right up to the St Johns river across from Mayport Naval Station with nice views of the ocean, but no hookups and lots and lots of sand. I have never been to the KOA.


----------

